# Is this ups enough for my rig?



## sukesh1090 (Jan 24, 2012)

I am having a numeric 600va ups.is this ups power enough for my rig to hold it in load and give at least 5 minutes back up time?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 24, 2012)

ups VA rating indicates actual power available from ups which is ~70% of VA rating which is 420W for 600VA.this is cutting close considering your system.

backup time is decided by the capacity of batteries inside ups.costlier the brand more will be the capacity of battery.

considering all these factors i think any decent 800VA ups from brands like intex,microtek etc should be enough for you.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 24, 2012)

^^
 will my system draw power near to 420W?
it should be around 300W isn't it ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 24, 2012)

i used extremevision online power calculator to calculate & used 25% capacitor aging & it gave value of 378W.monitor will also consume ~30-40W.since you are overclocking cpu & gpu your power consumption is on a higher side.anyway when it comes to anything related to power it is always good to have extra & price difference between a 600VA & 800VA is only ~400-500.however your current 600VA should suffice for now but just to be sure don't connect speaker to ups.best way is test your ups backup by actually turning off mains power while doing something cpu/gpu intensive like playing a game & see for yourself how much backup you get.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 24, 2012)

^^
 k thanks i will check it.


----------

